# Brown spotting for 4 days



## TeddyBearPug

I'm getting a little worried because I have been spotting for the past 4 days with a brown discharge just about every time I wipe (sorry TMI). I am expecting AF tomorrow and I usually spot for a max of 3 days, so i'm wondering if anyone else experiences this? I'm not really getting my hopes up of being pregnant because I dont want to be let down and I also think I have a luteal phase defect. I'm just ready for AF to start and be over!


----------



## RcdM

I can't really be of too much help, I had brown spotting/discharge that started about 7 days after O, and lasted for about 5 - 6 days, but then nothing, and AF is now 4 days late. But FX for you! :)


----------



## FertilMertile

The only time I had brown spotting before AF was when I was pregnant with my son and it was implantation spotting. It was like a tan color. It lasted for 5 days too. Started at 12dpo and ended at 16dpo.


----------



## SianW82

I had this, but I'm afraid it ended up turning in to AF (it's happened a couple of times). One of the worst months I had the brown spotting for a good 10 days before AF reared its ugly head! But I do hope that this isn't the case for you - my fingers and toes are tightly crossed. IT WILL HAPPEN FOR US!!!! :o)


----------



## Fleur29

i have this at the moment! I was fully expecting AF to arrive today but the brown spotting seems to have decreased rather than gone into full blown AF. Am totally confused. Am really sure i'm not pregnant though as have absolutely no symptoms and feel like AF is round the corner. i only came off the pill in Jan so wondering if my cycles are just messed up although both jan and feb af were bang on time, with around a day and a half of spotting just befroehand., which is normal for me. I am onto day 3 of spotting now so totally confused. 

why is it this is made out to be soooo easy befroe you try for a baby and then it just feels like the most impossible thing in the world!

good luck everyone!!

XX


----------



## MrsHY

Hello
Come and join us spotters (!) in the TTC conversations area - look out for the thread 'spot for 7 days before AF - anyone else?' (I'm not sure how to enclose a link here).
I usually spot for 4-5 days before AF but also have a 9/10 luteal phase so bit of a double whammy really. For the first time ever last night I spotted red - so I thought it was a super-early AF start (6 days after O!) but then it went brown and now when I wipe, nothing. Am sure it'll be back tomorrow though.
There seem to be several reasons for spotting. For some women it's just 'normal' from what I can gather and doesn't seem to affect their chances of pregnancy - as long as there's a bit of uterine wall for baby to burrow into then it's all good! For others it does seem to be an issue and is perhaps associated with progesterone levels.
I've tried vit B, agnus castus, acupuncture and chinese herbs to improve my spotting and lengthen my LP - no joy yet - but am going to stick with the acupuncture for another month as I actually get other, non TTC benefits from that x


----------



## happyshopper

Hi,
I'm a spotter too. Spotting arrives at 9DPO and 12 LP. It has improved quite a lot before I started taking B-vits and soya isoflavone where I started spotting at 6DPO and had a 11 day LP. This month I am trying acupuncture and progesterone cream and I'll let you know how it goes xxx


----------



## BLC34

I am a first time spotter! Never had it before but it came and went one afternoon 6 days before AF due. It was a tan colour with a teeny bit of pink like someone else said.

Then I went 6 days with nothing and yesterday, on the day my AF due it came back again. It's gradually getting more noticable and darker so i'm assuming the full flow AF is gonna be here by tonight.

Looking at the posts on here though there's lots of spotters out there, some it's implantation, some it's just a freaky month and others get it all the time. So I really hope for you it's implantation. Good luck xx


----------

